# Blow Out



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi,

Well we arrived at Bissell's in Niagra Falls safely, but not without incident. We had a blow out on highway I90W & it was very scary. 
We took delivery on our TT in April, so this is our first season. We upgraded to Duro tires prior to delivery after Wolfie posted her warning. So what happened
















Luckily, Colton RV is here for the week with two bunkhouse Sidneys on display & they are taking very good care of us








However, they are offering us Masterbuilt tires & not Duro. Has anyone ever heard of these?

Thanks,
Tami


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Tami,

Sorry to hear about your blow out. I hope everyone is OK. Very goog to know your amongst other Outbackers.

Take care
C-Mac


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

madmaccm said:


> Tami,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your blow out. I hope everyone is OK. Very goog to know your amongst other Outbackers.
> 
> ...


Thanks C-Mac,

Yes, our fellow Outbackers have been very supportive & concerned about us getting a replacement.









Tami


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Wow Tami, how frightening that must have been







Glad to hear that you're all ok...Hang in there and keep having fun until you leave for your really safe, uneventful trek home









Tell everyone we said hi!
Dawn


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow Tami! That is an ugly one!
Glad to hear you came through it well.
Now settle back, and have a good time at the rally!








Say Hi to everybody for us. action

Happy Trails
Doug


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Hope you weren't too shaken up and glad that it was limited to a tire. I take it that the fender skirt is ok. You asked what happened.

Any # of things but probably just road hazard. That is nearly a 400 mile trip one way you just went on. So how about 400 miles of crappy roads. How about that I-81 going through Scranton, or parts of 380 just before you get to Scranton? Do you know that they just completed that last year after like 5 years or so?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

By the looks of it, I'm guessing you knew you had the blow out right away..??

Glad things worked out, but having that happen is NEVER a good time.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your concern & kind words! Yes, we were very lucky, it could have been a lot worse. shy We knew right away that something was terribly wrong. My DH & the pick-up handled it beautifully







...........Thank God. As most of you know my son is handicapped, so between JL not understanding why we stopped, & fussing & trying to get out of the truck, & worrying whether of not my DH would be injuried by a passing motorist was extremely stressful. There wasn't much shoulder for him to change the tire & of course it was the tire on the driver side







SO, I stood on the highway held one hand on the door, so Johnny wouldn't unlock it & open it onto the highway, as I waved the cars to move over so my DH could change the tire ..........................UUUUUGGGGGHHHHH Oh, did I mention STRESSFUL









Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

But Tami you didn't tell them the Greeting you got when you pulled into the Campground

Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes, I didn't mention that we weren't able to drive up with the convoy on Sat. So, they all weren't sure if we would even make it







When we pulled in on Sunday afternoon...................we felt like Celebs







We got the best greeting & Young Hootbob drove his bike up & down all of the Outbacker Lanes yelling, "John Luke is here ..... John Luke is here"







Then of course we had help setting up ..............Gotta love our







OUTBACK FAMILY









Tami


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I had two of those last summer on our cross country trip. No fun and I know what you meen about road side stress. That is why I made the jump to larger tires. Give you DH a







for good driving.

Jared


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well we arrived at Bissell's in Niagra Falls safely, but not without incident. We had a blow out on highway I90W & it was very scary.
> We took delivery on our TT in April, so this is our first season. We upgraded to Duro tires prior to delivery after Wolfie posted her warning. So what happened
> ...


 In the tire business they would call this a "run flat". Running low air psi heated it up until it came unglued.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

You know Swany it is very interesting that you say that, because before we left we both my DH & I checked & double checked all the tire pressures & they were OK.................







So, I'm a little puzzled by that?







Is it possible we could have lost that much psi during our the trip?

Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW, Tami. So sorry to hear/see this. Sounds like you all made it thru ok and that your stress level came back to normal once you got to Bissells. Hope you were able to enjoy the Rally and that the drive home was uneventfull.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Wow. Glad it wasn't more serious.

The folks on site 47(?) also had a flat while enroute. Theirs didn't come apart so they didn't notice until they stopped.

Not sure what tires they were running.

I have been running the same Duro tires since 2004. No problems - fingers crossed.

Wayne


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Tami, I must have missed this post last night. I can't believe the tire blowing like that but very glad your family made it to the campground safely.

It must have felt great pulling in with the Outbackers ready to welcome you. Not sure that warm welcome could be found among other brands. Again, glad you made it safely and good luck with your tires.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

RizFam said:


> You know Swany it is very interesting that you say that, because before we left we both my DH & I checked & double checked all the tire pressures & they were OK.................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tami, How much is "OK"?? tire pressures are tricky in summer months. We chack ours before starting, and again after about 50-75 miles. (except when it is pouring rain, like when we left Luray rally!)


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

RizFam said:


> ...because before we left we both my DH & I checked & double checked all the tire pressures & they were OK................. Tami


Just a thought...How did you check the tire pressures? With one or more gauges?

I now believe the premature side-wall cracking and uneven wear on the outside tread lines on my two-year-old Duros was due to under-inflation. I used the built-in gauge on my 12-volt air compressor to fill the tires and set the pressure to 50. After upgrading to Goodyear Marathons I purchased a digital tire gauge. Turns out I was always running at least 3 psi too low. The built-in gauge on the air-compressor is reading higher than the actual tire pressure.

Randy


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

I have been lucky enough to avoid flats on my outback (4yrs now)! Hearing your story makes me contemplate carrying a decent emergency kit (flares + cones/markers + etc) to help direct traffic away from me broke down on the side of the road.

Dont' get me wrong, even with flares, I don't think safety is guaranteed . The other consideration is to pull it as-is (with a flat, on the rim if necessary) at a slow speed to a safer spot (if one is available).

Good to hear things turned out OK though!

Danny


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

DANJOGAVINMO said:


> Dont' get me wrong, even with flares, I don't think safety is guaranteed . The other consideration is to pull it as-is (with a flat, on the rim if necessary) at a slow speed to a safer spot (if one is available).


Danny,

I think you are spot on with this one. And for me that goes for any flat (towing the trailer or not). I will always choose 'dragging' to a safe location over trying to save a wheel. Even with an expensive alloy wheel, the wheel can be replaced (all that takes is money), my life on the other hand...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

